# Vizz Whizz Sherwood Forest!



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Hi all, 
Is anybody on the forum going to the the Vizz Whizz this Sunday the 30th at Sherwood Forest South Yorkshire??

I'll be there with Brodi to meet all his brothers and sisters!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey again BrodiVizsla,

Ive just heard that there will be another of Brodi's sisters going on Sunday Daisy. Are you going to the Vizz Whizz in Derby tomorrow? Or is anyone else.

Cooperman


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Chester is coming too. Brother......


----------

